# BP-differences



## ayupshiplad

Hello all,

As I've just started work in a restaurant where all the chefs and kitchen staff are Brazilian, I was wondering if there are any other major differences between EP and BP except:

Continuous tense (a + infinitive/present participle)
Placement of objects
Pronounciation?

I don't want to end up with a hybrid version of Portuguese (though fear it will be likely)!

Thanks in advance!

(P.S. have already checked the resources but didn't find anything)


----------



## Vanda

To begin with?  Here, differences in accent, português brasileiro,. Acho que já dá pra começar.


----------



## Outsider

There are many differences, though the ones you mentioned are probably the main ones, grammatically. Working in a restaurant, you should be exposed to many differences of vocabulary.

Don't worry about picking up some Brazilianisms. Use this chance to learn.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> There are many differences, though the ones you mentioned are probably the main ones, grammatically. Working in a restaurant, you should be exposed to many differences of vocabulary.
> 
> Don't worry about picking up some Brazilianisms. Use this chance to learn.


 
Yeah I will practice and stuff I just don't want to end up sounding like a cretin because I speak half EP half BP! But if the forementioned differences are the major ones then hopefully I can manage EP grammar with some BP vocab...

Thanks again!


----------



## Alentugano

ayupshiplad said:


> Yeah I will practice and stuff I just don't want to *end up sounding like a cretin because I speak half EP half BP*! But if the forementioned differences are the major ones then hopefully I can manage EP grammar with some BP vocab...
> 
> Thanks again!



Honestly, I wouldn't worry too much about that. As the other foreros stated you'd better take the chance and learn as much as you can. Trust me, no one would think you're a cretin just because you mixed those two varieties...


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> I just don't want to end up sounding like a cretin because I speak half EP half BP!


If you learn to speak Portuguese from Brazilians, you will probably pick up a Brazilian accent, which is a plus for several reasons:

1) Many people find Brazilian accents more pleasing, including many Portuguese people.

2) If you come to Portuguese and speak with a Brazilian accent, people will immediately realise that you're a foreigner, and will probably make an extra effort to understand you and to make themselves understood.

3) The Brazilian pronunciation is better understood in Portugal than the Portuguese pronunciation is in Brazil.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> If you learn to speak Portuguese from Brazilians, you will probably pick up a Brazilian accent, which is a plus for several reasons:
> 
> 3) The Brazilian pronunciation is better understood in Portugal than the Portuguese pronunciation is in Brazil.


 
Ah yeah Brazilian pronounciation is easier but my Portuguese friend (whom I don't get to speak to that often) says that I sound "perfectly Portuguese" (in the sense that you wouldn't think I was foreign until I made evident grammatical errors!) so don't necessarily want to lose that. But you're right, I've noticed a couple of times already that the guys may look a bit baffled by what I say for a second before understanding...

So yes, maybe it would be better to pick up BP, but EP is just sexier in my opinion...a silly reason, but oh well!


----------



## Outsider

Oh, I hadn't realised that you already _had_ an accent in Portuguese!... 

Just try to speak a bit slowly to your workmates.


----------



## ayupshiplad

(I think this is still on topic! If not, sorry!)

Do Brazilians say 'estou' like 'estou' or like 'shtou'? Cause I noticed that they don't say s like sh that often...


----------



## Vanda

Probably the Brazilians you met are not from Rio. Most of us pronounce estou, cariocas and  very few ones would say the Portuguese way: shtou.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Vanda said:


> Probably the Brazilians you met are not from Rio. Most of us pronounce estou, cariocas and very few ones would say the Portuguese way: shtou.


 
Ah, no, também não dizem 'shtou' e paraceram desnorteados quando disser 'shtou'!


----------



## Outsider

O brasileiros dizem "istou" ou "ishtou". Talvez tenha sido a falta da vogal no início da palavra (que na maior parte de Portugal não se pronuncia) que os confundiu. Mas também pode dizer simplesmente "tou", que é coloquial mas toda a gente entende.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> O brasileiros dizem "istou" ou "ishtou". Talvez tenha sido a falta da vogal no início da palavra (que na maior parte de Portugal não se pronuncia) que os confundiu. Mas também pode dizer simplesmente "tou", que é coloquial mas toda a gente entende.


 
Ah yes i've heard of 'tô' but didn't know if it was chavvy or not! Is it the same as just saying cê instead of você?


----------



## Macunaíma

Na fala dificilmente dizemos _estou_. É quase sempre _tou_/ _tô_. Pode parecer meio feio, mas imitar isso a ajudaria a não soar "estrangeira", se isso é o que você quer. Quanto a _você_, não é necessário abreviar. É até melhor NÃO abreviar. Nós só dizemos "cê" quando estamos falando rápido, o que deve ser o caso dos seus colegas de trabalho.


----------



## Alandria

In northeast they say "SHTOw".
In all northeastern accents they palatalize the "s" before t and d. We call it "chiado".

In Rio de Janeiro they palatalize "s" in all cases.



Macunaíma said:


> Na fala dificilmente dizemos _estou_. É quase sempre _tou_/ _tô_. Pode parecer meio feio, mas imitar isso a ajudaria a não soar "estrangeira", se isso é o que você quer. Quanto a _você_, não é necessário abreviar. É até melhor NÃO abreviar. Nós só dizemos "cê" quando estamos falando rápido, o que deve ser o caso dos seus colegas de trabalho.



Acho que ele se referia à pronúncia, não ao uso em si...


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> Na fala dificilmente dizemos _estou_. É quase sempre _tou_/ _tô_. [...] Nós só dizemos "cê" quando estamos falando rápido, o que deve ser o caso dos seus colegas de trabalho.


 

Em minha modestíssima opinião, no português falado do Brasil, ao menos em São Paulo, tanto 'tô' quanto 'cê' são usados com praticamente a mesma incidência.

Em relação a 'cê', há algumas posições no português falado em São Paulo em que sempre se usa a forma plena 'você', por exemplo ao final das frases e antes de preposição (com exceção de 'para', que na fala acelerada pode ser contraída com 'você' e resultar em _'pracê'_).

Mas essa é uma impressão absolutamente pessoal, com viés escandalosamente paulistano.



Abraços


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Em minha modestíssima opinião, no português falado do Brasil, ao menos em São Paulo, tanto 'tô' quanto 'cê' são usados com praticamente a mesma incidência.
> 
> Em relação a 'cê', há algumas posições no português falado em São Paulo em que sempre se usa a forma plena 'você', por exemplo ao final das frases e antes de preposição (com exceção de 'para', que na fala acelerada pode ser contraída com 'você' e resultar em _'pracê'_).
> 
> Mas essa é uma impressão absolutamente pessoal, com viés escandalosamente paulistano.
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços



Tenho uma impressão de que os mineiros falam "procê". Vamos esperar  para ver  o que os nossos colegas mineiros dizem.


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> Ah o meu tentativa de falar português! Afortunadamente para mim, parece que os caras no trabalho também não sabem falar inglês muito bem!
> 
> (ps, os caras, as caras? I get confused with things that end a/as but refer to masculine people...like I recently made the mistake of saying 'os meus amigos estão tesos'! How embarrassing!)


_Os caras_ meaning "the guys" is a Brazilian expression. We don't use it in Portugal, but we are familiar with it.

_Tesos_ meaning "broke", conversely, may be something we only say in Portugal. Better to be descriptive: _sem dinheiro_.



ayupshiplad said:


> Ah, no, também não dizem 'shtou' e paraceram desnorteados quando disser 'shtou'!


Careful: _disse_ and _disser_ sound quite different.



ayupshiplad said:


> Ah yes i've heard of 'tô' but didn't know if it was chavvy or not!


Well, it's colloquial, but you'll hear it very often, both in Brazil and in Portugal. It won't be inappropriate to use it with workmates.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> _Tesos_ meaning "broke", conversely, may be something we only say in Portugal. Better to be descriptive: _sem dinheiro_.


 
The expression 'teso' is a Portugal thing, Out! 

You throw that expression to Brazilians and they might take it that you're 'horny'!

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Também pode querer dizer isso.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Tenho uma impressão de que os mineiros falam "procê". Vamos esperar para ver o que os nossos colegas mineiros dizem.


 

Pelo menos algumas pessoas que conheci/ouvi em Frutal e Uberaba, no Triângulo Mineiro, tanto jovens como mais idosas, diziam 'procê' (pra+você), 'cocê' (com+você), 'docê' (de+você). 

Abraços


----------



## Odinh

Alandria said:


> Tenho uma impressão de que os mineiros falam "procê". Vamos esperar para ver o que os nossos colegas mineiros dizem.


 
Procê, docê, concê...


----------



## Vanda

_



Tesos meaning "broke", conversely, may be something we only say in Portugal. Better to be descriptive: sem dinheiro.
		
Click to expand...

_ 
In a very Brazilian way: estou quebrado! I can just picture out the face of the Brazilians when you said teso (my people are very naughty. They attach malice/ cunning to everything they themselves say) 

I say tô normally as most of us say and I can assure you: I am not chavvy at all!

While I was writing many other posts appeared. So let's go to mineirês:
procê, concê, docê... Ah! já vi que o Odinh foi mais rápido do que eu.


----------



## edupa

Vanda said:


> In a very Brazilian way: estou quebrado! I can just picture out the face of the Brazilians when you said teso (my people are very naughty. They attach malice/ cunning to everything they themselves say)
> 
> I say tô normally as most of us say and I can assure you: I am not chavvy at all!
> 
> While I was writing many other posts appeared. So let's go to mineirês:
> procê, concê, docê... Ah! já vi que o Odinh foi mais rápido do que eu.


 
'Tô quebrado' sure is a good alternative. Tô cocê nessa, Vanda!

Other ways of saying "I'm broke" I think are:

> 'tô duro
> 'tô sem grana (grana = dough/money)

Just for the record: 'Tô quebrado' may also mean "I'm wiped" (very tired).

Abraços


----------



## MOC

Vanda said:


> In a very Brazilian way: estou quebrado! I can just picture out the face of the Brazilians when you said teso (my people are very naughty. They attach malice/ cunning to everything they themselves say)




In portuguese, it can mean the same. But it also has the other meaning. Even in Portugal if I said "estou teso", even if they know what I mean, there always the chance they'll make fun of it.


----------



## ayupshiplad

edupa said:


> The expression 'teso' is a Portugal thing, Out!
> 
> You throw that expression to Brazilians and they might take it that you're 'horny'!
> 
> Abraços


 
Yes! Well, my Portuguese friend said that in Portugal they use it in the feminine to mean 'skint' but that in the masculine it means 'erect'...great if you're a foreigner and say that you and your friends can't go on holiday cause we're too erect!


----------



## Outsider

It can also mean skint in the masculine. Gender makes no difference.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> It can also mean skint in the masculine. Gender makes no difference.


 
Ah, well I was told never to use the masculine form, and that the feminine form is to be used for guys too. 
When one Portuguese person tells you one thing, and another Portuguese person tells you another, you just have to guess who is right!


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> _Os caras_ meaning "the guys"  is a Brazilian expression. We don't use it in Portugal, but we are familiar with it.


That's right but you can use "cara" when talking to a girl; I use it with my sister all the time, i.e.: Cara, tava precisando falar com você. (In such case, it is somewhat equivalent to _man: Man, I wanted to talk to you.)_ So don't be surprised if you hear two girls using _cara_ to each other, or if somebody call you _cara_. 
O


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> Ah, well I was told never to use the masculine form, and that the feminine form is to be used for guys too.
> When one Portuguese person tells you one thing, and another Portuguese person tells you another, you just have to guess who is right!


I thought you were talking about _teso/a_, but now I think you may have been talking about _cara_. _Cara_ (the one that means "guy") is a masculine word.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> I thought you were talking about _teso/a_, but now I think you may have been talking about _cara_. _Cara_ (the one that means "guy") is a masculine word.


 
I was talking about teso...!



olivinha said:


> That's right but you can use "cara" when talking to a girl; I use it with my sister all the time, i.e.: Cara, tava precisando falar com você. (In such case, it is somewhat equivalent to _man: Man, I wanted to talk to you.)_ So don't be surprised if you hear two girls using _cara_ to each other, or if somebody call you _cara_.
> O


 
Is there an EP equivalent for cara? Because when I said it to my Portuguese friend all I got was "urgh but that is soooo Brazilian! "


----------



## Outsider

> I was talking about teso...!


Then your friend was having you on. A man will only say _Tou tesa_ as a joke. It's _Tou teso_. 

Portuguese equivalents to _cara_ are _gajo/a_ (m/f) and _sujeito/a_ (m/f).


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> Then your friend was having you on. A man will only say _Tou tesa_ as a joke. It's _Tou teso_.
> 
> Portuguese equivalents to _cara_ are _gajo/a_ (m/f) and _sujeito/a_ (m/f).


 
Ah ok, cheers  (Recently discovered that my EN/PT dictionary seems to only deal with BP in some circumstances!)


----------



## Macunaíma

Alandria said:


> Acho que ele se referia à pronúncia, não ao uso em si...


 
Eu também me referia à pronúncia.

_Cê_ eu ouço bastante, mas _ocê_, não. _Procê_, _docê_ e principalmente _concê_ me parecem dialeto rural, não sei. Embora se ouça isso, é melhor dizer _você_ mesmo, que não é difícil nem nada.


----------



## ayupshiplad

edupa said:


> Pelo menos algumas pessoas que conheci/ouvi em Frutal e Uberaba, no Triângulo Mineiro, tanto jovens como mais idosas, diziam 'procê' (pra+você), 'cocê' (com+você), 'docê' (de+você).
> 
> Abraços


 
Was just wondering, if I said 'procê, tou' etc with the guys at work (who are brazilian), would they think I sounded normal or just like a twat?


----------



## edupa

ayupshiplad said:


> Was just wondering, if I said 'procê, tou' etc with the guys at work (who are brazilian), would they think I sounded normal or just like a twat?


 


Using "to' wouldn't AL ALL make you look like a fool. But then, it all depends on your pronunciation, intonation and so on and so forth. Try and pick up what your workmates say and HOW they say it and rely on that as a referrence.

If you'd instead rather be on the safe side, then follow Macu's good suggestion to use the full form of some words like "você".

That would be my answer.


----------



## olivinha

ayupshiplad said:


> Was just wondering, if I said 'procê, tou' etc with the guys at work (who are brazilian), would they think I sounded normal or just like a twat?


Is that what you think when you hear a foreigner to English speak it with an accent? I bet you all Brazilians and Portuguese people are rather impressed when they hear you speaking Portuguese. "Wow, and she can speak Portuguese too?!" 
O


----------



## Vanda

Ditto, Ollie! I couldn't have said it better. One thing you have to know about Brazilians Ayups, they'll never judge you because of yor accent or the way you pronounce/choose/use Portuguese words unlike that particular Portuguese friend of yours that "torceu o nariz" because you sounded like a Brazilian. Any effort from your part to speak either EU or Braz PT you may be sure will have a warm reception from their part.


----------



## ayupshiplad

olivinha said:


> Is that what you think when you hear a foreigner to English speak it with an accent? I bet you all Brazilians and Portuguese people are rather impressed when they hear you speaking Portuguese. "Wow, and she can speak Portuguese too?!"
> O


 
Ahh no, of course I appreciate anyone who makes an effort with English! I was just wondering if it was on the same par as foreigners who say 'wanna' etc in an attempt to sound normal and instead end up just sounding odd. 

I've noticed that the Portuguese are really surprised if you speak Portuguese (never been to Brazil!)...maybe because so few people even make the effort?


----------



## Denis555

Voltando às diferenças, ou melhor, características do PB. Aí vai uma importante:
A regra mental natural do português brasileiro é usar a próclise (pronome oblíquo antes do verbo principal)

Eu me chamo Denis (e não: Eu chamo-me Denis)
Eu te vi na rua (e não: Eu vi-te na rua)
Eu estava me lembrando (e não: Eu me estava lembrando)
Eu tinha me lembrado (e não: Eu me tinha lembrado)
Eu estou/tô te vendo (e não: Eu te estou/tô vendo)


----------



## Alandria

Denis555 said:


> Voltando às diferenças, ou melhor, características do PB. Aí vai uma importante:
> A regra mental natural do português brasileiro é usar a próclise (pronome oblíquo antes do verbo principal)
> 
> Eu me chamo Denis (e não: Eu chamo-me Denis)
> Eu te vi na rua (e não: Eu vi-te na rua)
> Eu estava me lembrando (e não: Eu estava-me a lembrar)
> Eu tinha me lembrado (e não: Eu tinha-me lembrado)
> Eu estou/tô te vendo (e não: Eu estou-te/tô-te a ver)



Corrigindo, eu tenho certeza de que os portugueses usam as formas que eu corrigi, não as que você tinha escrito.


----------



## Denis555

Denis555 said:


> Voltando às diferenças, ou melhor, características do PB. Aí vai uma importante:
> A regra mental natural do português brasileiro é usar a próclise (pronome oblíquo antes do verbo principal)
> 
> Eu me chamo Denis (e não: Eu chamo-me Denis)
> Eu te vi na rua (e não: Eu vi-te na rua)
> Eu estava me lembrando (e não: Eu me estava lembrando)
> Eu tinha me lembrado (e não: Eu me tinha lembrado)
> Eu estou/tô te vendo (e não: Eu te estou/tô vendo)


 

Pra ser sincero, eu não estou contrastando as duas variantes mas estou mostrando uma característica do português brasileiro, que é o uso da próclise, mas isso não significa usar antes de tudo, apenas antes do verbo principal. É como se o pronome não pudesse se afastar do "seu" verbo de origem! _Seria_ melhor representado na escrita com um hífen: 
_Eu me-chamo; eu tinha me-lembrado; eu estou te-vendo.*_

Um abraço_._



_*Para estrangeiros: _Isso é apenas uma forma que achei para representar o que digo, não se refere à ortografia vigente_. _


----------



## ayupshiplad

Alandria said:


> Corrigindo, eu tenho certeza de que os portugueses usam as formas que eu corrigi, não as que você tinha escrito.


 
Obrigada por dizendo isso! Estava confudida...


----------



## Alandria

Denis555 said:


> Pra ser sincero, eu não estou contrastando as duas variantes mas estou mostrando uma característica do português brasileiro, que é o uso da próclise, mas isso não significa usar antes de tudo, apenas antes do verbo principal. É como se o pronome não pudesse se afastar do "seu" verbo de origem! _Seria_ melhor representado na escrita com um hífen:
> _Eu me-chamo; eu tinha me-lembrado; eu estou te-vendo.*_
> 
> Um abraço_._
> 
> 
> 
> _*Para estrangeiros: _Isso é apenas uma forma que achei para representar o que digo, não se refere à ortografia vigente_. _



Entendo, Denis. Mas infelizmente aqueles não foram os melhores exemplos, pois são justamente os que coincidem com o português europeu.


----------



## Denis555

ayupshiplad said:


> Obrigada por dizendo dizer isso! Estava confudida...


 
Pra não ficar mais confudida. Eu acho que além do que foi escrito como português de Portugal, eu acrescentaria:
Eu estava-me a lembrar .


----------



## ayupshiplad

Denis555 said:


> Pra não ficar mais confudida. Eu acho que além do que foi escrito como português de Portugal, eu acrecentaria:
> Eu estava-me a lembrar .


 
Ah ok, inf. cheers!


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Corrigindo, eu tenho certeza de que os portugueses usam as formas que eu corrigi, não as que você tinha escrito.


Está correcto, sim.


----------



## djlaranja

Alandria said:


> In northeast they say "SHTOw".
> In all northeastern accents they palatalize the "s" before t and d. We call it "chiado".
> 
> In Rio de Janeiro they palatalize "s" in all cases.


Alandria,

I guess it is said like "ishtow".
I agree: before _t_ and _d_, we (northeastern) palatalize "s" ("s" "chiado").

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## Alandria

djlaranja said:


> Alandria,
> 
> I guess it is said like "ishtow".
> I agree: before _t_ and _d_, we (northeastern) palatalize "s" ("s" "chiado").
> 
> Abraços,
> 
> DJ


 
Meus primos do Piauí (nordeste para os estrangeiros entenderem) não pronunciam o "e" inicial de "estou", mas sinta-se livre pra discordar de mim. 

À propósito, aqui no Espírito Santo (sudeste para os estrangeiros) não pronunciamos. Falamos [s'to] sem chiado algum.


----------



## djlaranja

Alandria said:


> Meus primos do Piauí (nordeste para os estrangeiros entenderem) não pronunciam o "e" inicial de "estou", mas sinta-se livre pra discordar de mim.
> 
> À propósito, aqui no Espírito Santo (sudeste para os estrangeiros) não pronunciamos. Falamos [s'to] sem chiado algum.


 


Alandria,

Realmente, em algumas regiões há uma tendência maior para suprimir essa vogal inicial. Acho engraçado, porque mesmo em se tratando de nordeste (*uma* só região) há tendências diferentes nos vários estados; se é próximo à capital ou mais no interior, etc... Brasil vasto este!

É engraçado como os potiguares (do Rio Grande do Norte, nordeste do Brasil, para os estrangeiros entenderem) e cearenses (do Ceará, também no nordeste do Brasil) - do nordeste setentrional, portanto - sentem a diferença desse '_s_' chiado antes de '_t_' e '_d_', como é dito por exemplo pelos pernambucanos (Pernambuco, também no nordeste brasileiro), por exemplo. Ou seja: mesmo entre nordestino, temos vários dialetos mais localizados. Aliás, dialetos não; sotaques de um mesmo português... mas esse assunto é meio _off-topic_, por isso paro por aqui.

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## scotu

Vanda said:


> Pt language speaker = a person who speaks Portuguese (maybe a Portuguese, a Brazilian, or...) but I do think the person involved is a BRazilian one.


 
Does anyone try to make a distinction between Portguese as spoken in Portgual and spoken elsewhere like Brits do with English? (I know I´m getting off topic but I don't think this question deserves a separate thread.)


----------

